# طريقه صناعه مزيل بقع الدم من الملابس البيضاء



## مصطفى ابو الورد (10 أبريل 2012)

* اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الرجاء انا بحاجه الى طريقه صنع مزيل بقع الدم من الملابس البيضاء وماهي المواد التي يصنع منها وكم هي النسب ولكم مني جزيل الشكر*​​


----------



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (28 يونيو 2013)

ممكن استخدام الماء الاكسجيني لازالة بقع الدم عن الملابس البيضاء


----------



## سلامة فتحي (9 أبريل 2015)

ماء الاكسجين مزيل لبقع الدم بنسبة 1 بيركسيد الهيدروجين الاسم العلمي للماء الاكسجيني الي 2 ماء


----------

